# Another reason why we will try to escape the UK



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have taken my Kayak on many lakes in France & Germany etc. No problems

But to Take it on Bala, I need a Permit and have to pay...

£3.50 a day or
£10 a week or
£25 a year.

TM


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

BUT - it is Welsh water . . & worth paying for :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

teemyob said:


> I have taken my Kayak on many lakes in France & Germany etc. No problems
> 
> But to Take it on Bala, I need a Permit and have to pay...
> 
> ...


........... and when you get home and put the kettle on for a cup of tea, you have to pay again for that same water!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

daren't tell you how much it used to cost to park my boat on Windermere and Ullswater!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We used to own the water. Now it is all privatly owned.
Dick


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Sounds cheap enough to me. It's no different to boat owners having to pay mooring and lock charges. It all goes towards supporting the waterways and the real benefit is it only applies to those who use it.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

LOL!!! bit drastic!

Bye then!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kayak*

There are Stelplatz and Camperplatz in Holland and Germany that we have used and they €6-8 Euro fee for as many persons as you like can park up and use the lakes.

But I guess paying the permit is a bit like our road tax system. Most of the money goes elsewhere.

Would not mind so much if it were like Annecy or Aiguebelette

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

Well we stayed here http://www.glanllyn.com/

For the first and last time.

Was charged an Extra £4 per night because we had a large motorhome, an Extra £4 a night because it was bank holiday and a further £3 per night for an extra car (our Toad).

TM


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Camping*



teemyob said:


> Well we stayed here http://www.glanllyn.com/
> 
> For the first and last time.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the North/Mid-Wales hinterland - always has been a rip-off for the tourist. If you don't go again, there's always the next one for them to rip off.

We just don't go there any more and prefer to spend our monies in places that welcome you and give you value for money. On our way up to Scotland in a couple of weeks. Value for money at every turn.

Colin


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Scotland*

I agree, We enjoy Scotland too from time-to-time.

But so many nice places not too far from the continental ports. We intend to get some dates booked early for next year.

For what it was, Bala was a complete rip off.

TM


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Camping*



teemyob said:


> Well we stayed here http://www.glanllyn.com/
> 
> For the first and last time.
> 
> ...


Now I'm on your side!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Camping*



camallison said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Well we stayed here http://www.glanllyn.com/
> ...


Obviously Dorset is out then.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Camping*



rayc said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


No, they have ferries from Poole!

To be fair, not spent a great deal of time around that area.

TM


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Camping*



rayc said:


> camallison said:
> 
> 
> > teemyob said:
> ...


Been ripped off there too - tried to charge us for 2 vans as ours is 7.3m long. Near Durdle Door. I don't mind paying once for a sensible size pitch, but they measured pitches as though they were for a 4 man tent.

Colin


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

I live in north Wales, but I wouldn't go to Bala. It's always been the a*sehole of hell! There are loads of beautiful places in Wales, and most of the loveliest are in the north, but Bala, no!

Linda


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*a-hole*



Easyriders said:


> I live in north Wales, but I wouldn't go to Bala. It's always been the a*sehole of hell! There are loads of beautiful places in Wales, and most of the loveliest are in the north, but Bala, no!
> 
> Linda


Thanks, where are the nice places?.

Most I have seen in are in South, South West Wales.

TM


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Just to add another reason to the list, please, I'm not agreeing with the policy, just the French way of dealing with what they conceive as a problem.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...est-Police-clear-Roma-gypsy-camps-France.html

curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hey TM. Come down to lac st croix in provence. We are sat in our boat right now. Free to launch here  bit of a treck for a weekend though 

Sorry I'll go now.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

barryd said:


> Hey TM. Come down to lac st croix in provence. We are sat in our boat right now. Free to launch here  bit of a treck for a weekend though
> 
> Sorry I'll go now.


....you must be on the campsite then, you couldn't launch from the Aire. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
curlyboy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Kayak*



teemyob said:


> There are Stelplatz and Camperplatz in Holland and Germany that we have used and they €6-8 Euro fee for as many persons as you like can park up and use the lakes.
> 
> But I guess paying the permit is a bit like our road tax system. Most of the money goes elsewhere.
> 
> ...


In about 9 days we will be in Annecy. Can't wait


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Favourite*



barryd said:


> Hey TM. Come down to lac st croix in provence. We are sat in our boat right now. Free to launch here  bit of a treck for a weekend though
> 
> Sorry I'll go now.


Another favourite of mine, not far from my second home on the coast


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Kayak*



Blobsta said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > There are Stelplatz and Camperplatz in Holland and Germany that we have used and they €6-8 Euro fee for as many persons as you like can park up and use the lakes.
> ...


Another favourite. That i 1 
1/4 miles above the lake in the avatar.

Was there 6 weeks ago last


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

Don't want to start Peedee off again, but did these prices at the Bala lake include electricity?


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

*Re: a-hole*



teemyob said:


> Easyriders said:
> 
> 
> > I live in north Wales, but I wouldn't go to Bala. It's always been the a*sehole of hell! There are loads of beautiful places in Wales, and most of the loveliest are in the north, but Bala, no!
> ...


Just off the top of our heads:

1. Tal y Llyn http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tal-y-llyn_Lake

2. http://www.pistyllrhaeadr.co.uk/

3. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Vyrnwy

4. Llangollen. Follow the canal one way, 2 miles, you come to the Horseshoe falls. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_Falls_(Wales). The other way, 4 miles, you come to the canal basin and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pontcysyllte_Aqueduct, a world heritage site.

5. From Llangollen, you can also see http://www.llangollen.com/valle.html Valle `crucis Abbey, or the Panarama http://www.llangollen.com/panorama.html. or World's End (follow the signs, that's where we live!

6. Betws y Coed. waterfalls, lovely scenery and walks. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betws-y-Coed

7. Llyn Brenig, and the surrounding forests. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llyn_Brenig.

8. The Great Orme, Llandudno. Look it up for yourself!

Only scratched the surface here, no doubt other north Walians can add to this list.

I remember, more than 30 years ago, going on a training course in Cardiff. A colleague drove there through the Brcon Beacons and the valleys. I was very disappointed, never having seen soth Wales before.

I told the course organiser of this, and he said " You idiot! Don't you know that the best places in Wales are all in the north, where you live?"


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lecky*



robinpompey said:


> Don't want to start Peedee off again, but did these prices at the Bala lake include electricity?


Yes, was included in the price but did not need it. Mrs TM booked it and was told it was an EHU pitch and as was busy, had to be included.

TM


----------

